# Why Did Two D*Tivos Reboot Randomly?



## dtu (Apr 25, 2004)

Both my D*Tivos rebooted for no apparent reason somewhere between late Friday evening, December 22, and early Sunday evening, December 24. I wasnt watching either unit during this period. I know they both rebooted because I had to re-input the 30 second skip command, and one Tivo was set to channel 0 while the other Tivo was set to the same channel on both tuners.

One D*Tivo is an RCA DVR40 (upgraded with a 120 GB Weaknees drive), and is not quite 3 years old (the hard drive is 2 and a half years old). The other D*Tivo is an R10 with a 160 GB Weakness drive, and is 11 months old. Both units are connected to a properly functioning APC 500 VA UPS. I also know that I had no power outage because a cheap digital clock in the house with no battery backup did not reset.

I have had no problems with either unit up to now. System information shows the DVR40 hard drive temperature to be 40C, and the R10 at 37C. Service data download also shows as successfully completed on both machines. The modems successfully completed their calls on the December 24.

Both Tivos were pretty busy recording stuff, but I did not lose any programming. Also, none of my recordings were truncated, so I was lucky that these reboots occurred during some idle time.

Has anybody else experienced these random reboots on multiple machines on what appear to be healthy Tivos?


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 16, 2003)

My RCA DVR80 did the same thing 12/24 late morning. No temp problem or anything like that either and it hasn't shown any other signs of problems either before or after.

Probably just coincidence though. I doubt there's a command they could send through the sat. that would force a reboot, at least I hope not. Or is there?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

If they can force a reboot after a software upgrade, whos to say they can't at any other "idle time"

With the recent guide data, Season Pass and Wishlist problems,
they might be trying to avoid the onslaught of phone calls from people less technically savvy than ourselves by forcing download of new and improved guide data then forcing a reboot to index the new data?

I was watching one of mine late last night when it rebooted for no reason in the middle of the program.
(this was 1:30 in the AM, Christmas Eve night, one would assume the TiVo would be idle at that time)

The other has rebooted recently, as I had to re enable 30 second skip when I turned it on today.


phox


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine also rebooted sometime late on 12/24


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

mine rebooted on the 24th as well as tonight at around 10:47pm during WWE Raw. I would have never noticed it if it didn't happen during the ep. Raw is broken into 2 parts in my TDL. whatever is going on DTV better fix it. I have had 3 reboots in the last 5 days.


----------



## Nick44 (Jan 31, 2005)

I just asked the same question in another thread a little while ago.. I have 2 DTV units and they both have been rebooting in the past week, the most recent reboot was early this morning 12/25/06 at 8:45 am EDT, while I was in the middle of watching a Christmas show.

I had thought earlier in the week that perhaps the hard drive on my DVR 80 was beginning to go, but then after our other unit ( an R10) in the bedroom rebooted early one morning I had my doubts. 

Earlier this week I think it was Wednesday evening while we were watching a program our screen went blank, and it had a message on it saying " Sorry for the inconvenience but your DVR needs to finish aquiring an update and will be finished in a few minutes" .. after about 45 seconds the status bar was at 100% and the tv went back to our program, however the unit did not restart itself until the following morning around 10:30 am. This seemed really strange because I didnt think they did any upgrades during the primetime evening hours.

So maybe my DVR's are just fine if several of you guys have also been having these unusal reboots ? I was almost ready to Instant Cake another drive and stuff it into our DVR 80 thinking it was on its way out.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I can confirm that my 3 x R10 rebooted themselves recently. I don't know about my SAT-T60, I'm too lazy to go upstairs and check.


----------



## Mechanic420 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone tried to do a Wishlist with an Actor lately on a HR 10-250?

When I do, there are no names!!! None!!! I put 'A' in... I get nothing.

I pay for this?


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

This was most definitely a D* problem as my unit as well as many others also rebooted. Mine did it twice in the last week . WHEWWWWW!!!!!!! I have over 400 hours on a 500 2X250 Upgraded sdvr40. When i saw someone else with the same problem I started to suspect drive failure. These drives are less than 1 year old. 

The nerve of D* forcing reboots and scaring us


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

Nick44 said:


> I just asked the same question in another thread a little while ago.. I have 2 DTV units and they both have been rebooting in the past week, the most recent reboot was early this morning 12/25/06 at 8:45 am EDT, while I was in the middle of watching a Christmas show.
> 
> I had thought earlier in the week that perhaps the hard drive on my DVR 80 was beginning to go, but then after our other unit ( an R10) in the bedroom rebooted early one morning I had my doubts.
> 
> ...


Yep the other day I was recording a seinfeld at 10:30pm and it got split in 2. I guess these reboots are all over the place. I think D* Is sending out random signals. But for what Diabolical purpose is yet to be revealed. Perhaps it is a Fiendish D* Plan to get us to think Our Directivos are going bad and we will buy the R15. Those fiends Those fiendish Fiends!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Some reading...

Season Pass Problems
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166
More on SPP - Bad Guide Data
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332358
Random Restarts Due to DirecTv?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333247
And Yet More on Random Restarts
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333005


----------



## dtu (Apr 25, 2004)

Well Im glad to know its not just my D*Tivos doing these random reboots and other strange things.

Another weird activity occurred yesterday at around 1:00 p.m. CST. Both of my Tivos had their recording lights on, but nothing was being recorded. Perhaps it was a service data download, although I thought I get those between 2:00 a.m. to 3:00 a.m.

Anyway, thank you all for your replies. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JillupM (Jul 2, 2003)

Thank you guys. I thought my hard drive was giving out. My Dtivo also rebooted on the 24th. It rebooted one other time last week,too. When it did again Saturday, I thought for sure it was in trouble. It still might be. It's five years old, but I never had trouble before.


----------



## LarryS (Dec 14, 2002)

Again, after reboots on both my Dtivos just before Christmas I'm getting it again today 12/26 about 3:40PST. While watching it just switches to the grey powering up screen. Both Dtivos are on UPS with no indication of any power problem.


----------



## Nick44 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys, so far today no reboot on either of my units "yet".

I was concerned that I'd have to install a new drive and I had already pulled an old drive out of the closet and had it ready for Instant Cake image..


Nick


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm guessing this issue is widespread. If the reboots are occurring during the night then most people will not even be aware. I know my two HDVR2s have both rebooted during the night a few times over the last week because when I check the setup screen, the selection option is normally at the System Information option that I last selected. But after a reboot, the default is at the top of the list. Same for the pick programs to record option, it is normally on the last option I selected (To Do list or Suggestions), but will be at the top of the list after a reboot. Again, most people would not notice this. I'm glad it isn't my units going bad, but not sure what is causing this widespread reboot issue.

Edit: both of my units are on UPS power and I've tested both UPS units.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

dtu said:


> Another weird activity occurred yesterday at around 1:00 p.m. CST. Both of my Tivos had their recording lights on, but nothing was being recorded. Perhaps it was a service data download, although I thought I get those between 2:00 a.m. to 3:00 a.m.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for your replies. I really appreciate it.


same time and same thing here. when I checked both units and they were recording channel 582 with a blank screen. I believe 582 is the data download channel, correct?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

chrishicks said:


> same time and same thing here. when I checked both units and they were recording channel 582 with a blank screen. I believe 582 is the data download channel, correct?


Data and showcases.

phox


----------



## grizel (Feb 19, 2005)

My Philips dsr708 restarted just moments ago at 7:29 Eastern and about the same time Sunday believe. I knew if I headed over here that if it was a system thing I'd find out in a snap.

If it did it any other morning I'm not sure.

Glad to see I'm not alone and I won't have to give up my DTivo. I replaced the fan in mine rather than suffer the D* brand DVR.


Jen


----------



## southernbills (Dec 14, 2002)

Add me to the list. I haven't checked my second HDVR40, but my first HDVR40 has rebooted at least 5 times over the past 2 weeks. No updates, but it's beginning to get old having to reset the 30 second skip and :up: :down: :up: 78 every other day.


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

southernbills said:


> Add me to the list. I haven't checked my second HDVR40, but my first HDVR40 has rebooted at least 5 times over the past 2 weeks. No updates, but it's beginning to get old having to reset the 30 second skip and :up: :down: :up: 78 every other day.


add me too, our HDVR 40 has rebooted twice in the last 5 days... not sure either, because the second time we were all just relaxing not really paying attention then all of a sudden it got really quiet ( strange how that makes you notice things, LOL) but anyway when i went to look at the screen it was on the grey screen.... kinda made me think since we have had no probs whatsoever with our tivo and its due to go off the warranty that it was time to look at upgrading ( actually i AM really considering it since it would give us TONS of additional room that we never had before ) and hey, why not??? it is OURS to do with as we please, not a leased one...  

just trying to decide just how big of a drive to get but i have found that answer, just get the biggest i can afford ( 200 gig or 300 gig )!!!


----------



## FastMHz (Dec 27, 2006)

My SAT-T60 did on the 24th as well...then the day after I had to manually reboot it again because it refused to add programs to the To Do list...works fine now.


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

I also had two random restarts last week. It affected the :up: :down: :up: 78 and the last recording of Justice. My Tivo says that someone told it not to record Justice, but I know that's not right because I am the only one at my house that talks to my Tivo.  Both restarts happened during prime time interrupting the show Identity. I got both "halves" of the show each time, minus the amount of time it took to restart and resume recording (about 7 minutes each time). Prime time seems like a very strange time to be sending updates/reboot commands.

*Sorry, I posted this in another thread as well. I meant to put it here.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

LacyinTX said:


> I also had two random restarts last week. It affected the :up: :down: :up: 78 and the last recording of Justice. My Tivo says that someone told it not to record Justice, but I know that's not right because I am the only one at my house that talks to my Tivo.  Both restarts happened during prime time interrupting the show Identity. I got both "halves" of the show each time, minus the amount of time it took to restart and resume recording (about 7 minutes each time). Prime time seems like a very strange time to be sending updates/reboot commands.
> 
> *Sorry, I posted this in another thread as well. I meant to put it here.


somewhere around 10:30 pm eastern time?


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

just had another reboot here.  11:21pm eastern in case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

something I have noticed - everytime my units reboot the service data download time is 11:00pm eastern. if my box gets the download at this time it is rebooting within 25min. I have been tracking this since the 2nd reboot. it is the same thing on both my units too. download at 11:00pm = reboot within 25min.


----------



## perplexed (Dec 13, 2002)

Mine too. Rebooted while playing a recorded PPV movie. Reboot happened out of the blue at ~8:45pm Pacific Dec 27th. Had me worried... thought the unit was on the way out after 3 years of reliable service. Needless to say, I'm kind'a pleased to find out it's not an isolated problem. Still... I'd be interested to find out what's behind this.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Jason One said:


> Come on, DirecTV. Stop whatever you're doing that's making our TiVos reboot.


Venting here is fine, but since this is not a DirecTv forum... I've read here before that DirecTv does not monitor this forum

You'll have to call and complain


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

Mine rebooted again sometime yesterday (Dec 27) between 8:30 am when I left for work, and 6:30 pm when I returned home. The other two times it rebooted were in the 8pm hour Central Time the week before Christmas. I remember because it happened both times during Identity. I wouldn't be terribly upset, except that it missed a recording the Friday before Christmas and that has never happened with this unit before. (Unless Justice was moved and I just didn't know about it). 

I am glad it isn't just me. I didn't really want to buy another unit. I will if they are still available and it is drive failure. But, that doesn't seem to be the case with everyone's acting up at once. Phew! I don't' have any recordings scheduled until Jan 3. Hopefully whatever the problem is, it will be worked out by then. *fingers crossed*


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

I am also getting a few reboots. It is taking out all the 30 second skips.
But I am getting them at different times. I have 3 Samsung SIR-4080Rs, and they never had a problem until last week (unless the power goes out).

The one in the living room rebooted, and the others were fine. Just yesterday, the bedroom rebooted. 

But it seems to be fine now.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

A possible explanation for season pass/guide data issues: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4717264&&#post4717264


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

My HDVR2 just rebooted this morning while I was watching TV, very annoying.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine rebooted again last night while I was sleeping. That makes 3 times in the last week.

Do we think this is happening on command from DTV?


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

Happening here in NJ also. 5 or 6 times in the last couple of days. Latest this morning about 9:30


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine did it once, around the 24th and haven't done it since.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

I've been up for 73 hours now, waiting for any of my 3 units to reboot, but none so far.
I'm afraid I'll fall asleep soon before this happens to me, why is DirecTV so cruel and not including me in their big conspiracy.

I hope it happens before I have to go back to work Tuesday, or I'll have to call in sick next week to keep an eye on this!

Wish me luck!


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

I had a similar issue. Had a season pass go "bad". I nuked it, tried to re-add it and couldn't. Wife and I didn't feel like messing with it and we started to watch a recorded show. About 25 mins into it the unit rebooted. After the reboot I was able to re-add my "bad" season pass.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

Torgo said:


> I've been up for 73 hours now, waiting for any of my 3 units to reboot, but none so far.
> I'm afraid I'll fall asleep soon before this happens to me, why is DirecTV so cruel and not including me in their big conspiracy.
> 
> I hope it happens before I have to go back to work Tuesday, or I'll have to call in sick next week to keep an eye on this!
> ...


 You sit right there we will be coming for you very soon


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

LacyinTX said:


> (Unless Justice was moved and I just didn't know about it).


FYI, Justice has been CANCELLED by Fox.


----------



## ejhuzy (Dec 5, 2004)

I just got a reboot at around 12:30am 12/29. I had one a few nights ago too. Before reading this thread I figured the old hard drive was giving out. At least this thread gives me hope that that's not happening.

Ed


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Torgo said:


> I've been up for 73 hours now, waiting for any of my 3 units to reboot, but none so far.
> I'm afraid I'll fall asleep soon before this happens to me, why is DirecTV so cruel and not including me in their big conspiracy.
> 
> I hope it happens before I have to go back to work Tuesday, or I'll have to call in sick next week to keep an eye on this!
> ...


Make SURE you never take you eyes off of the Power LED. If you blink it might change colors. Send someone out for more beer or whiskey and a bucket, and then have a "Happy New Year"


----------



## leftstrat (Apr 18, 2005)

chrishicks said:


> just had another reboot here.  11:21pm eastern in case anyone wanted to know.


I had a reboot on an DSR-708 at about the same time. 12/29/06.

Wonder what D* is doing...

I am glad that it's not just me. It seems that it's rebooted about 3-4 times in the last two weeks. The only reason I know this, is having to reset the 30 second skip.

I'm on an APC UPS, that's good for about 30 minutes, so I know it's not the UPS, or power blips.

Have a good one.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I think my one unit did another reboot at the same 11:21pm tonight as well.


----------



## tlm911 (Jul 11, 2006)

Not sure if mine is doing it at night but it sure has happened during the daytime. Four times this past week, once about an hour ago, on an upgraded Philips DSR704. This unit is great otherwise and hope it doesn't fail since the DTV DVR model on our other TV sucks. Is it still possible to purchase other brands of Directv receivers rather than being forced into the one model that is sold by Directv?


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine just debooted Much worse than rebooting although skibooting is bad and so is buttbooting! Any booting is no good. especialy cowboybooting!

These boots were made for walking!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mine haven't rebooted at all during the time frame discussed in this thread. Wonder if it is because I have ran the zipper script on both units?


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

Dkerr24 said:


> Mine haven't rebooted at all during the time frame discussed in this thread. Wonder if it is because I have ran the zipper script on both units?


Yep apparently if your boots have zippers they cant be rebooted


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Mine have never been "upgraded". All three are straight out of the box.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine only has an upgraded set of drives. No zipper. But it has stopped rebooting. I guess D* is through with me.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Mine has rebooted a couple of times - the 24th seems like a date for one of them.

And now it has shows that won't show up in the index, so they aren't being recorded - even though I can go to the show in the guide and see it.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

and another reboot just happened.  I think I'm almost at my breaking point to move over to Comcast exclusively with a few standalone Tivos.

between 2 units I have had around 12 reboots so far. I will *NOT* move to the R15 no matter what so they better fix this issue very soon or I'm out.

my parents have DTV as well and they are also getting POed about this.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

We were at a friend's house yesterday afternoon and their S2 DTiVo rebooted in the middle of a football game. Our S1 DTiVo rebooted late last night while watching a movie...


----------



## Big Roy (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine has rebooted twice in the past week. I actually came here looking for a link to purchase another Directv Tivo. Thinking mine had a problem after 4 years. Luckily I saw this post.


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

Went out again at least once last night.. Had to re-set my 30 second delay. Nobody have the time to call D* to find out what's happening ??


----------



## novarod (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a standalone TIVO series 2 and had several reboots yesterday. I thought the hard drive was ready to go (3+ years old) so I unhooked it and backed up the image. I blew it out with air pressure this morning and hooked it back up. It's been running most of the day without incident.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

novarod said:


> I have a standalone TIVO series 2 and had several reboots yesterday. I thought the hard drive was ready to go (3+ years old) so I unhooked it and backed up the image. I blew it out with air pressure this morning and hooked it back up. It's been running most of the day without incident.


Mine did another one last night some time. I wonder if this has to do with the service data download mine says it did it last night at 3:05 am. If this has to do with the yellow stars perhaps its the yellow star info causing this.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

roehrle said:


> Went out again at least once last night.. Had to re-set my 30 second delay. Nobody have the time to call D* to find out what's happening ??


I seriously doubt if they have or will give an answer to what this is. 

Edit: What a shock D* knows nothing. They said i should clear and delete everything than try and reformat the hard drive or get a replacement. Sounds like a G*D D*M conspiracy to me. Make all directtivo owners think their units are busted and Than replace them with the R15. This thing can reboot 100000 times a day before i will get a r15. Bring it on you Pri*ks. Keep forcing my machine to reboot. I can live with resseting my 30 skip when needed.

Forgive my rant It probably is no conspiracy just directv going down the toilet


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm on my way to moving over to Comcast full time. I just purchased an S2 and an S3 both with Lifetime subs. if DTV doesn't fix this soon I'm out.


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

my tivo went out twice while watching the Eagles today. That makes at less 3 times today it re-booted that I know of. Hope they get this fixed before the playoffs start


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

another 11:00pm data service download and another 11:21pm reboot. I'm getting extremely tired of this.


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

Both of my DIRECTV TiVo's have rebooted three or four time each. Can anyone contact DIRECTV and find out what the hell going on! I'm another one that don't want to have to lease a R-15!

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2007!


----------



## meglet (Sep 13, 2004)

My dad and I are having the same problem with both DTivos on my account. He called D* tonight after I directed him to this thread, and talked to a couple reps. The first one went to a supervisor, who said that they are aware of the issue and are working on a resolution, but did not give him a resolution date. Then the first rep transferred him to a second rep for a credit. The second rep tried to troubleshoot and started offering an R15, but my dad told him this is not a replacement issue, so the rep put a $5/month credit on my account for the next 6 months, along with offering 3 free months of Starz or Showtime. It actually didn't take much time on the phone, and the reps were not very pushy about the R15, and the monthly credit and free stuff is nice. Worth the phone call if you have the time. Hope it gets fixed soon though, as I'll be watching a lot more TV once the new episodes start next week and I really don't want the thing rebooting on me.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

gordon1fan said:


> Both of my DIRECTV TiVo's have rebooted three or four time each. Can anyone contact DIRECTV and find out what the hell going on! I'm another one that don't want to have to lease a R-15!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2007!


Do you mean, "Can anyone *else* contact DirecTV?"

What did they say when YOU called?


----------



## vobguy (May 21, 2004)

Mine rebooted this morning, it has reboted several times over the past couple of weeks or so, that I know of.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe mine didn't reboot for the same reason as everyone else.
My unit is a PTVUpgraded disk and doesn't make phone calls (and, thus, not take service updates) anymore. I had been playing with the software and may have triggered the reboot myself.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Something is going on. My HDVR2 and DVR-40 rebooted a couple days ago and the DSR-6000 rebooted today around 6pm. I wonder what the story is, the problem is working its way though the units regardless of the model or series. All of my units call in regularly so it is not a calling home issue.

mark


----------



## ram96 (Jan 2, 2007)

Howdy everyone, just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in.
My SD-DVR40 rebooted twice today (once about 2pm and again around 9), but the DSR-704 stayed running the whole time....


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

meglet said:


> the rep put a $5/month credit on my account for the next 6 months, along with offering 3 free months of Starz or Showtime.


The cynic in me says that if you take their $5 it comes with a brand new 2 year commitment!


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> The cynic in me says that if you take their $5 it comes with a brand new 2 year commitment!


Generaly the commitment is from activating new equiptment. Freebies dont re up you. But you never know.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I have read elsewhere that DirecTV is transitioning local channel uplinks to some new regional uplink centers. In many cases, this has adversely affected channel mappings and/or guide data mismatches with channel numbers. 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9319379&&#post9319379 
When I read this I thought it only affected the local HD channels, but perhaps all local channels are being rehomed from Castle Rock, CO, to the regional facilities.

This activity might be related to the reboots and their apparent random timing. Perhaps every time they move a channel a reboot is initiated for some reason.

Then again these two activities might not be related at all.


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

My DVR-40 also re-booted several times last night where as my 70 mb drive was running while the 40 was down. My 40 also has a lot on it. Could it be possible a storage problem ??


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think this is happening because something is wrong with our units. There are to many people getting reboots, in to many differant configurations to make this our fault.

D* is doing something to tweak our software. I have started a log on my service updates to see what if anything is happening to trigger a reboot.


----------



## Nick44 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello guys... Well I got it again today in the early morning hours ... My DVR 80 downloaded its service data from 2:30 am to 3:00 am ( Jan 2, 2007) , and everything seemed normal then at 4:30 am, the unit rebooted itself right in the middle of a good show I was watching. I'm not sure about my R10 as it was off all last night and today so I dont know if it rebooted or not. But D*tv is p*ssing me off with all these reboots, I'm concerned about my hard drives now.

Seems to me if there is nothing wrong with my guide data, and my unit is functioning properly there is no need for D*tv to mess with it. 

Anyone know if I leave the phone line disconnected if D*tv can still issue these reboots to the DVR? I was under the impression that the DVR has to make a phone call and get the modem signal for an " OK " to do update or a reboot.


Nick,


----------



## quarlo (Mar 16, 2005)

> D* is doing something to tweak our software. I have started a log on my service updates to see what if anything is happening to trigger a reboot.


Please post back if your logging results in any bread crumb trails. My upgraded HDVR2 has been up and down more times than a yo-yo in the last week.  Thanks!

FX


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Nick44 said:


> Anyone know if I leave the phone line disconnected if D*tv can still issue these reboots to the DVR?


It's not known there is a specific "reboot" command being issued to the box when it does its "ET phone home" routine or it is just getting very confused and doing a crash/reboot.

In either case, it won't hurt to unplug your phone line for a while - things will still work properly - some people have them unplugged all of the time and just delete the once-a-day complaint messages now and then.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I think my RCA DVR80 had a random (forced by DirecTV?) reboot at ~6:33 pm Pacific time on 1/1. I noticed at 10 pm on 1/1, my 30 second skip was off. I also noticed a bunch of split partial recordings at 6 pm that day that normally should be each an entire episode.

My DTiVo is on a UPS and I had no power outages that I know of that day (nothing to drain the batt).


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

My stock dsr708 has rebooted a handful of times over the past two weeks...up to the last time just this morning around 7:30 am. This has been the only one to do it though that I'm aware of. I have two other DTivo's in the house. One of them is hacked and has the caller id and fakecall on it. Throughout this whole time I have not seen it re-boot. Because of the mods? Should I unplug the phone line from this one? I only have it for the caller id. These "changes" DTV is supposedly doing isn't going to screw up the hacks, is it?


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

Glad to hear people with two units are just seeing one re-booting. I was afraid that when I had one re-booting while the other stayed on that I had a HD problem. I have DSL so I have the phone line disconnected. Apparently this isn't the problem. Hope they get this fixed before the play-off start this weekend or I will be one unhappy camper if it goes out during the Eagles game. There doesn't seem to be any consistent pattern forming.here.There have been various combinations of units, times etc.One thing seems certain and that there is something strange going on and nobody has a clue


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Add me to the list of callers

1st line CSR had never heard of the problem, but made a note

Andrea @ Technical had also never heard of the problem, made a note

Kristy @ Advanced Products HAD heard of the problem... said the engineers did not know the cause, so were "investigating" to try and find a fix

Only thing Kristy said to do is what I am already doing... watch the ToDo list and do a restart to force a reindex when I notice something missing from the list

Not very satisfactory, but at least the 3rd level person was aware of the problem


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

mine is rebooting as i type 11:10 pm eastern


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

just had another reboot on one of mine.


----------



## robrugge (Aug 12, 2003)

I hadn't noticed any reboots but this morning when I went to watch TV two of my three TiVos were frozen -- wouldn't take any commands. One was an HSN DirecTiVo and one was the DirecTV HD DVR. My Philips DirectTiVo kept working fine. I unplugged both TiVos and the HD DVR came back fine, but my HSN seems to be toast... After the "It will just be a little while more..." DirecTV logo I hear the disk make a sound and it goes black...

Anyone else have a "freeze" occur? I assume it is coincidence that one of my drives may be failing...


----------



## Claude5382 (Jul 30, 2003)

robrugge said:


> Anyone else have a "freeze" occur? I assume it is coincidence that one of my drives may be failing...


My HD DVR froze, but after the unplug it came back fine. I have 3 units and this reboot thing is getting really old, really fast!!!!!!


----------



## kcole (Jun 19, 2002)

Add me to the list too. My HDVR2 has rebooted at least 5 times in the last two weeks. This is getting annoying. Once it reboot right while I was watching a program and going through the menus. :down:


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

is anyone with a hacked unit getting the reboots?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

chrishicks said:


> is anyone with a hacked unit getting the reboots?


Yep, my Zippered Hughes SD-DVR40 has done it twice while I was watching TV. It could have happened other times that I am not aware of. I have not noticed it on my Zippered Phillips DSR708.


----------



## akaye (Jan 3, 2004)

I wondered why my 30-sec skip feature seemed to deactivate itself last week...this would explain it.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

I have 2 Samsung units in 2 seperate rooms/circuit breakers. Neither of them are hacked. I am experiencing the random reboots for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Send an email to DirecTv... the more complaints, the faster they
will work on a solution (well... maybe... who knows with DirecTv)
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/howToReachUs.jsp


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

It appears that my Samsung 4080 has received an incremental update in the last couple days. When I looked a couple of days ago I thought my software version ended in 2551. The ending digits are now in the 3000 range.


----------



## bjstewa (Nov 25, 2006)

My HDVR2 is older... probably about 5 years old. It had started randomly rebooting itself a couple months ago and the phantom reboots became more frequent over the past few weeks.

I just thought my Hard Drive was starting to go so I upgraded with a new bare drive and instantcake. Everything worked fine but the restarts are still happening. I then thought it might be the power supply until I read these posts.

(BTW, I tried the R15 with a completely open mind and it was the biggest piece of junk I have ever owned but that is a whole other thread on another forum. Since they sent it to me for free I'm thinking about using the hard drive from that one for a future upgrade).

My SDDVR40 is only 2+ years old and I have never had any issues until the past two weeks. Only a 3 or 4 reboots so far, but now it seems like too much of a coincidence.

Ben


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

As well as the email link I posted a few messages back, I Googled and found DTV's main address... send them a written letter (mine goes out with today's mail) complaining about the problem... it MAY be that the folks at Corporate HQ do not know about the problem, if the tech staff is "quietly" trying to fix whatever they did to cause the problem

DirecTv - Corporate HQ
2230 East Imperial Hwy
El Segundo CA 90245


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine rebooted again last night for the 3rd time in 2 weeks. The tuners were both tuned to a DTV info channel. I looked at my record log and it did receive a service update lst night and then rebooted


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I believe (I think) they consider service updates to be recordings for the showcases and not necessarily a software update. Mine just recorded a whole bunch of junk for American Express. I remember when the showcase menu actually told you about up coming shows and were not all advertisements. 

mark


----------



## doublekay (Jun 2, 2006)

I have also had problems with rebooting too. And now I have no channel banners on my "my playing list". After 3 hours and being disconected 2 times. I was told that I need to re-format the hardrive because they have been having "software issues". I was assured that this would fix the problem (ya right)..

I then asked to be transfered to retention. Started in on my storie and was disconnected. then got them back on the phone cause I was pissed now, and got an idiot. He basicly wanted to send me their r15 or what ever it was called and was going to waive shipping.. I tried to tell him that this is not the receiver but their issue and he denied it saying it was my hard drive. I then went into the BS I went through tonight just to get an answer to my problems, all to find out that I need to delete and reformat, and reset up all my crap all over. (just did this since I updated my hard drive, and it is a pain in the butt and time consuming).. All I wanted was something for my problems like a month of showtime, knock off 5 bucks next month, Something.... 

Well I guess I will re-format tonight before everything starts over again next week with the rest of this season and some new season.

My 2 cents.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

doublekay said:


> I guess I will re-format tonight


MANY people have reported that a simple "force a telephone call and then do a restart" or "clear thumb ratings and restart" will fix the problem

You need to do some reading here

12/18+19 Season Pass Problem Reports BEGIN
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332358

12/23+26 Random Restart Reports BEGIN
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333005
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333247


----------



## Bugs (Jan 11, 2002)

Mine just rebooted again. Seems daily reboots since Christmas time. Wife pissed.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I've noticed my boxes sometimes receive multiple service data downloads in the same night. could this be part of the issue?


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

chrishicks said:


> I've noticed my boxes sometimes receive multiple service data downloads in the same night. could this be part of the issue?


 Chrishicks,

I have given up careing about the rebooting. I am going to look at it this way    The reboots are like the florida rains they come and go, They kinda suck when they happen, and when they are over the sun shines again. I am going to start expecting them perhaps even enjoying them(I must be flipping, out the reboots are making me insane   ) You may see me one day walking the streets mumbling REBOOT!REBOOT!REBOOT! If you see me one day come and give me a hug and say I understand I am rebooting also


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

petersweston said:


> mine is rebooting as i type 11:10 pm eastern


Interesting that my HDVR2 rebooted during the same timeframe. But my guess is the reboot is triggered by one of the following events:

* log filespace full (others reported /var/log and /var/tmp full with same repeated error message)
* service data download
* indexing
* garbage cleanup


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

Just had a re-boot at 12;20 PM 1/5/207. Anybody have one at that time ??


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

so it seems my parents tivo just died from all the reboots. they have an upgraded drive from weakness and its only been in the box for about 6 months. they have reboots every other day since the middle of Dec. and today it just did one and now its stuck at "powering up". 

I bet DTV will be very happy to hear this.


----------



## Nick44 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, yet another reboot early this morning here.. 3:30 am. 

Contrary to what some have said , when I called D*tv they told me they were totally unaware of any problems with the Tivo units and that the software ( 6.2) on my DVR 80 is up to date and it should NOT be rebooting. 

Obviously there is some sort of problem, and D*tv isnt saying anything about it other than I could get an R15 which according to CSR was a better unit.

I'd like to know how many of us are going to end up replacing our drives or the entire DVR because of all these reboots. After 12 years I'm about ready to say goodbye to D*tv, and hello cable, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

chrishicks said:


> so it seems my parents tivo just died from all the reboots. they have an upgraded drive from weakness and its only been in the box for about 6 months. they have reboots every other day since the middle of Dec. and today it just did one and now its stuck at "powering up".
> 
> I bet DTV will be very happy to hear this.


Sure they will send them an r15 :down:


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Nick44 said:


> when I called D*tv they told me they were totally unaware of any problems with the Tivo units


It took me pushing until I was transferred to the 3rd level (Advanced Products) before I found someone who would admit to ever hearing about the problem

What DirecTv ADMITS knowing
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334572


----------



## atxbomber (Jan 6, 2007)

Nick44 said:


> Contrary to what some have said , when I called D*tv they told me they were totally unaware of any problems with the Tivo units and that the software ( 6.2) on my DVR 80 is up to date and it should NOT be rebooting.
> 
> Obviously there is some sort of problem, and D*tv isnt saying anything about it other than I could get an R15 which according to CSR was a better unit.


Exactly. Just got off the phone with DTV, and as far as the CSR I spoke to was concerned, there are no software issues, and the problems with the Tivo's in my house were on my end... and they'd happily replace them all with their R15. :down:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

atxbomber said:


> Exactly. Just got off the phone with DTV, and as far as the CSR I spoke to was concerned, there are no software issues, and the problems with the Tivo's in my house were on my end... and they'd happily replace them all with their R15. :down:


atxbomber: See this post to put your call with DirecTV in context ...


----------



## edward404 (Oct 29, 2006)

for the last couple weeks. every other day or so...last night it did it again. Hope it stops because I don't want an r15 till they fix the bugs.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

edward404 said:


> for the last couple weeks. every other day or so...last night it did it again. Hope it stops because I don't want an r15 till they fix the bugs.


Yes I hear all the bugs will befixed by february 

2034


----------



## edward404 (Oct 29, 2006)

Which is why I am seriously thinking of getting an r10 from WeaKnees just in case my old samsung 4120 dies.


----------



## edward404 (Oct 29, 2006)

If each member could send me $5.00 I woul appreciate it....Thanks in advance.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

edward404 said:


> If each member could send me $5.00 I woul appreciate it....Thanks in advance.


Edward - I see you've been around for a little while, might it may be helpful to yourself if you used a smiley on your post, lest people think with your low-post count that you're a spammer or something.


----------



## edward404 (Oct 29, 2006)

Unless someone out there wants my address.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

I was having problems with my primary unit randomly rebooting. I did a "Clear" on thumbs ratings and program data. It took an unusually long time to clear the program data. It seems to be working fine now.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

CraigHB said:


> I was having problems with my primary unit randomly rebooting. I did a "Clear" on thumbs ratings and program data. It took an unusually long time to clear the program data. It seems to be working fine now.


On your rebooting machine are any SP's on local channels?


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

My Tivo unit didn't re-boot last night. First time in about a week it didn't re-boot over night


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

My machine has only rebooted 4 times in the last few weeks and some seem to be reporting reboots all the time. I only have 1 sp on a local channel and perhaps those rebooting more often have many more on locals. If it is a problem with locals i will be watching carefully tommorow( New eps of simpsons and family guy  )


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

I was having those frequent reboots since about 3 week of December. About 10 days ago I unplugged my phone line and no more reboots.

Keeping my fingers crossed that this will stop it.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

another reboot at 11:15pm eastern.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I found a forum that is currently discussing a rather technical aspect of a problem that would end up filling up the file /var/log/tvlog (or /var/tmp) that would result in a reboot.

If you want to view that rather techincal discussion, put this URL into your browser (but with all spaces removed):
*t i n y u r l . c o m / y 9 d n a s*

*Note:* I just did a telnet into one of my "enhanced" boxes and found the /var filesystem to be +99% full and the /var/log/tvlog file logging scores of these errors every few seconds:

*Jan 6 18:59:47 (none) ApgExprEvaluator[225]: DoEvaluate() returned err = errDbNotFound, setting result to zero
Jan 6 18:59:47 (none) ApgCamInterfaceBase[225]: FindServerObject: scanner found nothing at A00000000, err = 0x0*

The Tivo operating system (Linux based) probably triggers a reboot when the logfile cannot be written to due to it being totally full.

I manually forced a reboot (it wasn't recording anything) and I will see what the logfile size is after the reboot and if it is still logging these messages. Before the reboot the file was 115MB... a pretty hefty size.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I haven't read this thread yet but mine just rebooted. First, the remote stopped responding and then it rebooted in the middle of a show I was watching.

I hope nothing's wrong.

Now, off to read....


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

After the reboot my box cleared the logfiles, so /var was only at 1% of its usage.

The /var/log/tvlog file continues to get the messages, 10 or so every few seconds.

In the above post (TCF entry #121), see entry #52 (in the "other" forum) for a workaround. You can only implement this if you have a box modified to permit serial console or networked (telnet) command access.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

goony...

Did your reading of the "tech talk" forum indicate that anyone had communicated this information to DirecTV?

I don't do Linux so don't really understand what was discussed there... but that certainly looks like something worth telling DTV about


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

If you have an "enhanced" box and can access the command prompt, try these commands:

*df -k* shows how full /var is
*ls -l /var/log* check size of /var/log files
*tail -f /var/log/tvlog* watch this logfile in real time
*tail -f tvlog | grep -v errDbNotFound | grep -v 'scanner found nothing'*  watch this logfile in real time and _exclude_ these text strings (thus you will see all the stuff that would normally be logged)

An up arrow/down arrow on your keyboard will recall previous commands.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

John T Smith said:


> Did your reading of the "tech talk" forum indicate that anyone had communicated this information to DirecTV?


No, but this is sooooo likely being looked at right now by DirecTV and/or Tivo - even if we could get to the true tech types (they are well insulated from the end users) they would probably respond "yeah, we know". The logfile filling up is not the real problem, but it is just a symptom of it.

The workaround that someone posted in that other forum isn't a true fix - its sort of like removing the battery from a smoke detector; DirecTV + Tivo will have to figure out the root cause and fix it. Under normal circumstances that logfile never fills so fast that it runs out of disk space and some periodic housekeeping routine probably empties out the old stuff so that it never fills up.

---

I was discussing this DTivo reboot issue with someone at work just yesterday - he says (based on stuff he reads in the other forums here at TCF) that Tivo Inc. must be super busy due to (1) fixing issues with the new S3 HD Tivos and (2) getting the Comcast DVR rollout done... in other words, DirecTV might be having trouble getting enough Tivo Inc. resources to apply to the issue in a timely fashion. Of course, this is just speculation.

I still suspect a change in the DirecTV guide data has caused this issue, but unless they want to reverse their change it will probably take a fix in the Tivo code to make it all better.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Okay read the thread. Glad it wasn't my HD failing, but I hope that they roll out a fix soon. Now I know why I didn't get Ugly Betty this week. We couldn't figure it out, because we had no conflicts. I guess I'll have to keep an eye on it.

I hope it's not true that they are going to update it via the phone line - I haven't hooked mine up in years.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Another thing I noticed (no surprise): Of my 4 boxes, the one with the most wishlists/season passes seems to be logging the errors more rapidly.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I hope it's not true that they are going to update it via the phone line - I haven't hooked mine up in years.


When they rolled out the V6.2 upgrade from the V3.1x stuff they did it via satellite, but the _go ahead_ to install the upgrade was given when the box did a "phone home" to the mothership... so keep in mind some kind of temporary phone hookup if the need arises.

After nearly all of the DTivos had their upgrade they pulled the software release from the satellite (probably so they could use the bandwidth for upgrades to other boxes).


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Ooops... looks like the techo stuff I posted already has its own thread here at TCF: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332340


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

One HDVR2 rebooted over the night. The other HDVR2 did not reboot but is now missing Season Pass scheduled shows that were in the To Do list last night.

The DirecTV and TiVo relationship has become strained over the last couple of years and possibly hinders problem resolution and interaction between the companies. But I wish someone would officially acknowledge the problem and provide a statement that it is being worked on as a top priority. Having DTV front-line CSRs provide different information to customers is problematic and not helpful regarding issue management.

One wonders what would be reported if Microsoft or Apple had a widespread flaw that caused random reboots and loss of functionality on workstations and servers.


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

Went 2 nights without out a reboot but had one today during the Mclaughin show at about 1:20


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

petersweston said:


> On your rebooting machine are any SP's on local channels?


 What I did was swap out units with my spare which hadn't been powered-up for about 6 months. I had a lot of local channel season passes on the one that was having problems. The problem unit has been running for the last week or so with no season passes and hasn't had any reboots. The spare is now the primary and has all the season passes. It hasn't had any reboots. Pretty sure all is well now.


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

roehrle said:


> Went 2 nights without out a reboot but had one today during the Mclaughin show at about 1:20


Hey my R10 rebooted about the same time as yours. Both of my TIVO's have rebooted 4 or 5 times over the last two weeks.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

CraigHB said:


> What I did was swap out units with my spare which hadn't been powered-up for about 6 months. I had a lot of local channel season passes on the one that was having problems. The problem unit has been running for the last week or so with no season passes and hasn't had any reboots. The spare is now the primary and has all the season passes. It hasn't had any reboots. Pretty sure all is well now.


how long has it been since you added season passes on the unit? I have a few spares which I could swap in if this could solve the problem for a while.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

goony said:


> Another thing I noticed (no surprise): Of my 4 boxes, the one with the most wishlists/season passes seems to be logging the errors more rapidly.


Bingo That is why mine only reboots once a week or so I only have 2 active season passes and the log file fills up more slowly. Is there a way to manualy clear this out or is it someting only a enhanced machine with a linux user can do?

Also does the phone line have anything to do with this or not?

Can you view the log file on a unhacked machine to get an idea when the next reboot may occur?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I have about 80 SPs on mine. I hope I don't have to clear them out!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

petersweston said:


> Can you view the log file on a unhacked machine to get an idea when the next reboot may occur?


Not really. An unmodified box has no network support (via USB port), nor does the serial port work... you would have to make/buy a cable to plug into it anyway (using a COMM port on your PC, or a 'dumb terminal' (yes, some of us still have those stashed away)).


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, all is not well. The spare box I put into service rebooted tonight. It did it while recording a show I was really looking forward to watching. The old box that was rebooting before has no season passes now and has not rebooted. Looks for sure like it's something DirecTV did on their end. I'm so mad at them I could spit. First they drop TiVo, then they screw those of us that still have them. I so regret ever signing up with them in the first place, all that equipment I bolted on to the side of my house. I should have stuck with analog cable and S2's. I'm going to call D* tomorrow and give them a piece of my mind. Looks like I'll be switching to cable/S3 sooner than later.


----------



## tigerdriver (Jul 11, 2003)

southernbills said:


> it's beginning to get old having to reset the 30 second skip and :up: :down: :up: 78 every other day.


I know the Sel-Play-Sel hacks (e.g., 30-second skip), but what's :up: :down: :up: 78 ?


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

tigerdriver said:


> I know the Sel-Play-Sel hacks (e.g., 30-second skip), but what's :up: :down: :up: 78 ?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

tigerdriver said:


> I know the Sel-Play-Sel hacks (e.g., 30-second skip), but what's :up: :down: :up: 78 ?


On some DirecTV models, enter this code on the Now Playing List and it switches the list from 8 titles to 4, putting the Info about the currently highlighted show at the top of the screen.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

My HDVR2 has been rebooting quite frequently over the past few weeks. Like so many others, good thing I finally checked here and found out it's not my equipment.

So, do I have this right? The current working theory is having Season Passes on local channels? Mine does have local channel SPs, but I only have like 14 total SPs. My wife's SD40 has NOT rebooted at all. And she has about a billion SPs, but none on any local stations.

(But if Direct ever moves HGTV, hers is gonna reboot about every 30 minutes!)

Not that I didn't have S-P-S-30-S memorized already, but my input speed has gotten much better lately.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

roehrle said:


> Just had a re-boot at 12;20 PM 1/5/207. Anybody have one at that time ??


R U kidding! Of course someones did. Lets not forget there are millons of directivos out there probably rebooting more than babies being born  This will become a new statistic soon. (statistics show that a directivo reboots every 1.2 seconds   ) Dont forget we are only a handfull that even know this is not a HD situation. Right now there are 100 people calling D* about the issue and are being sent a r15 as i type this. I still beleive this is D* plan to clear out tivo for their own box. Soon we will be the only ones left. D* doing it on purpose for this reason or not the end result is the same. Liberty sees (after 2 months of this) instead of 2,000,000 directivo boxes out there and 900,000 r15. 2,000,000 r15 900,000 directivos. Which would you chose to go with. I may snag a free r15 while i can (unless they insist on getting my tivo back Screw them if thats what they want)

Ok I am sure my #'s are off so dont rag me if there are 1.2 mill directivos and 1.2 r15

D* will NEVER give a straight answer about this.

Anyone notice that the usual ones who claim are D* employees are strangely absent at this time from these threads.


----------



## SCVDon (Jan 8, 2007)

petersweston said:


> D* will NEVER give a straight answer about this.
> 
> Anyone notice that the usual ones who claim are D* employees are strangely absent at this time from these threads.


Hey all,

What happens if you pull the sat. input cables - does a Tivo stop logging the errors? My reboot and phone DTV modem time is exceeding TV watching time. I'd like to watch some stored shows (Just in case I pull the plug on DTV) but it often takes minutes to get to the program list - if the Tivo doesn't just hang.

What's the status of the new FiOS fiber systems? Still years away? I'd really hate to have to go back to cable TV.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Ack! One of my TiVos rebooted at 9:56 last night (and I've caught it rebooting more than normal lately). But 9:56? I don't know who got fired or how Without A Trace was reesolved! Damn them!

I called DirecTV and they said that I may be experiencing problems due to the issues they've been having with their R15s (or something like that). They did offer to walk me through a 4-5 hour shut down that will erase everything. I declined the sweet offer.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

I think they might be giving their customers bad information. The "Clear and Delete Everything" will fix the problem temporiarily, but it comes back eventually after you set everything up the way it was. That's too much work to fix it for only a few days. Based on what I've experienced, I do believe it's something related to season passes. BTW, before this issue surfaced, my Tivo was perfectly reliable for several years and I never once had it reboot while I was watching or recording a show.


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

There is a lot of speculation on what is causing the current problems (random reboots and Season Pass shows not being set to record). The following sounds like the best info I've seen so far:


TiVo has to "index" the program guide data so the Season Pass software logic can schedule the shows to record
TiVo uses temporary disk space in the /var filespace for the indexing
TiVo is encountering a recurring error condition and TiVo writes error messages to a log file in the /var filespace
There are so many error messages that the log file consumes all the space in the /var filespace
Season Pass logic then no longer works because it can't obtain the space needed in the /var filespace to perform the indexing
The recorder will eventually reboot (panic/crash) because the /var filespace is full and the reboot clears out the /var filespace and the Season Pass logic will again start working and index within 1-2 hours
Eventually the error message log will again consume all the space in the /var filespace and Season Pass logic will stop working again
The "root cause" about what is causing the recurring error message is unknown (possibly a change in the guide data or some new software logic bug)


----------



## jor-el (May 24, 2002)

I think Starback has the most probable explanation that matches what I've seen.

I've been getting these for a few weeks and finally came in to confirm that it was a systemic problem. 

I'm up at in the early AM often enough to see this, and tivoweb has been telling me about the other times when I see uptime on the info screen.

Scenario seems to be:
1) recording a movie - the reboot happens right at the conclusion
2) guide update starts within 20 minutes of the reset. 

Mine is still at 3.1.5f with updates turned off. My first thought was Direct put in this reboot as a nag approach to get me to 6. 

I'm watching the growth of /var and it doesn't seem all that big for the 12 hours since the reset, but I'm guessing the real time to check is with the next guide update.


----------



## unicornpegasus (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I posted elsewhere, but all 4 of our Tivos (we have one brand new D* DVR we just installed 2 days ago too) are now rebooting at least once and some upwards of 3 times a day. We have tech people scheduled to come out Wed. I know for a fact they won't do poop. This is so FUBAR.  The very, VERY least they could do is go back to a version of the software before they fraked it up, and yes, I know I'm dreaming on that one.


----------



## bbristow (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm afraid we're all doomed. TiVo is no longer supported by DirecTV so they will NEVER fix any more problems, and there will never be any more updates past the 6.2 we have now. Too bad, as it really is superior to what I've seen of the newer units with their own software.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

unicornpegasus said:


> \The very, VERY least they could do is go back to a version of the software before they fraked it up, and yes, I know I'm dreaming on that one.


A software change did not cause this problem - the software on the DTivos hasn't been updated in over a year.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

goony said:


> A software change did not cause this problem - the software on the DTivos hasn't been updated in over a year.


So what! Did TiVo have the local cub scout troop write the software to get merit badges? There is NO WAY that bad guide data should cause reboots. Even overflowing error logs should not cause reboots. (The software should start suppressing logging multiple errors of the same type).

But unfortunately everyone at TiVo is too busy going to CES or making pie-in-the-sky deals to worry about basics like good solid reliable software. Or to worry about their "good name" being tarnished more and more every day by ongoing fiasco followed by ongoing fiasco.

My R10 boxes are repeatedly rebooting. I'm seeing problems with season passes not recording. This has been going on for weeks and nobody at TiVo has even deigned to acknowledge that a problem exists. I'm p***ed! I'm more than p***ed!


----------



## aphvend (Jan 9, 2007)

Mine rebooted last night again at 11:00pm for the third time in a week. Called Dtv for the fourth time to complain. was told that it was tivos problem and not dtv's. then the tech told me that they do not carry any new tivos just refurbished ones. and that they aren't supporting tivo anymore and if I would like to replace my tivo with their dvr player. unbelievable!!!


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine seems to reboot after every service data download. It rebooted for the 4th time last night at 2:30 AM


----------



## teeveeboy (Nov 15, 2002)

I've been somewhat tracking this thread after I noticed several reboots during the holidays. My DSR6000 Series 1 seems to have more problems than my two Series 2s.

I get a reboot every couple of days on the S1, as well as a period of missing SP recordings. The S2s never seemed to miss SPs. My S1 rebooted last night while during the UF/OSU game (I assume it is an OSU fan). 

I have not called DTV yet. Any suggested course of action? Should I call, wait, or what?


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

No one on this thread has mentioned anyone from Tivo discussing this problem. Whether or not Directv cares, surely people at Tivo do. Are Dish tivos free of these problems?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

There is no such thing as a DISH Tivo is there?


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

I called DirecTV to log my $.02. I actually had a long pleasant conversation with the tech support rep. I told her how I felt about my experience with DirecTV. I stated how I thought they were better than sliced bread when I signed on with them several years ago, but service has deteriorated and this issue is pretty much it for me. She told me that she's been getting calls about the the non-TiVo R15's as well. According to her, they're doing random reboots too. So, it sounds like a problem across the board.

I called my cable provider (Charter) and they wanna give me the moon to come back to them. I'll get like $25 a month off my bill for a year and a half. Very nice. That will help pay for a Series 3 TiVo. The sales rep I talked to was really cool and he spent a lot of time with me. Charter has some neat technology coming down the pipe, lot's more VoD and a new device called the Moxi Mate that allows a Moxi DVR to independantly drive more than one TV set, sort of like TiVo MRV with only one TiVo box. He also said that Charter is aggressively developing the Moxi. Gotta give them credit for trying at least.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

so how many reboots will our HDDs handle before we start seeing "welcome, powering up" forever?


----------



## unicornpegasus (Jan 8, 2007)

goony said:


> A software change did not cause this problem - the software on the DTivos hasn't been updated in over a year.


Pardon my error in technical terminology. Obviously they had to have put some kind of code/software/guide update onto our machines around mid December that caused this problem. I'm just saying revert our boxes back to a version of whatever they changed that was prior to the event that started to f-up all of our equipment. 



Phantom Gremlin said:


> So what! Did TiVo have the local cub scout troop write the software to get merit badges? There is NO WAY that bad guide data should cause reboots. Even overflowing error logs should not cause reboots. (The software should start suppressing logging multiple errors of the same type).
> 
> But unfortunately everyone at TiVo is too busy going to CES or making pie-in-the-sky deals to worry about basics like good solid reliable software. Or to worry about their "good name" being tarnished more and more every day by ongoing fiasco followed by ongoing fiasco.
> 
> My R10 boxes are repeatedly rebooting. I'm seeing problems with season passes not recording. This has been going on for weeks and nobody at TiVo has even deigned to acknowledge that a problem exists. I'm p***ed! I'm more than p***ed!


I called TIVO directly yesturday. I was told they do not have anything to do with any updates or changes to the Directivos. They ONLY license their software to D*, they then have no further involvment with them. He also seemed pretty pissed that D* would insinuate (or outright say) that it's TIVO's fault. I told him they are sullying Tivo's name but all he could do was log my complaint. *shrug*

The "Advanced Technician" at D* I spoke to last night, ADMITTED it's a software problem that they are fully aware of and it's their highest priority right now and they are working on a fix, but it might be 2 days, 2 weeks or MONTHS before they fix it. (Her name was Sarah, btw.) She also said that every other call they've been getting in Tech Support is reguarding the "Lost To Do List" errors, but had no idea about the boxes rebooting/restarting themselves. (The regular tech I got before her [Linette] had never heard of any of these issues.)

Her ONLY solutions to the problem were to: 
1.) Delete all season passes then put them back on. 
2.) Reformatt the whole drive (the 3-4 hour hard drive wipe.) 
3.) Get their D* DVR's.

1.) Tried doesn't help. 
2.) I have shows to watch on the bloody hard drives and people have said the wipes don't work. 
3.) Hell no. I don't won't their crappy DVR's.

I was also told that the TIVO's are being phased out and we can't get any replacemnets because TIVO was going to start charging them more money for the service. But I can go on eBay and find myself a new Directivo and they will support it in future. I find anything they say so very hard to believe. And the D* DVR's have issues but they're being worked out and they WILL add Dual Tuner Buffers in a future software update. Uh Huh. I'm not holding my freakin' breath on that one. I just want my TIVOs to work right!! All 4 are now rebooting on a daily basis, loosing the To Do List each and every time. If the manual recordings weren't working I'd be homicidal. As it is, I'm borderline...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> So what! Did TiVo have the local cub scout troop write the software to get merit badges? There is NO WAY that bad guide data should cause reboots. Even overflowing error logs should not cause reboots. (The software should start suppressing logging multiple errors of the same type).


Rebooting allows the unit to re-install software, clear the logs, reindex and otherwise clean up data corruption. DTV should have tested any changes to the guide data.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Will unplugging my phone line decrease or eliminate the reboots?


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I hadn't seen this thread until yesterday and then I read about everyone's Tivo rebooting. I had noticed my 4 Tivos needed the 30 sec skip reprogrammed this past week, but didn't think much about it. Then last night while watching a recorded show I got the reboot. I'm assuming that they've been rebooting during the hours I'm not home and I hadn't noticed anything other than the 30 sec skip being gone. Guess I'll call D tonight myself. This sucks cause I switched from Dish to Directv about 16 months ago to get away from buggy DVRs. I hope this is resolved soon since 24 and some other shows are about to start showing new episodes.


----------



## unicornpegasus (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone had their Tivos freeze up when switching tuners? I can only asume this new development is related to the sluggish menu/channel changing problem...


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

chrishicks said:


> so how many reboots will our HDDs handle before we start seeing "welcome, powering up" forever?


Funny you should ask.....

Came upstairs after getting done exercising and turned on the HD Tivo to see the Larry King Live interview with the cast of 24...... only to see "Welcome. Powering up........." That was twenty minutes ago. It's _still_ "powering up."

Glad I also set this to record on the many-years-old ReplayTV in the other room.

If this happens during 24 itself next week, DirecTV's gonna NEED Jack Bauer to save it from ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cronimi (Dec 3, 2004)

Robert Simandl said:


> Funny you should ask.....
> 
> Came upstairs after getting done exercising and turned on the HD Tivo to see the Larry King Live interview with the cast of 24...... only to see "Welcome. Powering up........." That was twenty minutes ago. It's _still_ "powering up."
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me this evening. D*Tivo stopped responding to the remote. Then the picture froze, then "Welcome. Powering Up..." Occasionally it will get to the blue screen, and a couple times it got to the locating satellites screen - up to 89% before the screen flickered and went back to "Welcome. Powering Up..." What's worse is that I've now noticed odd sounds after getting the welcome screen. Sounds like maybe one of my HDDs may be going. And all a few days before the premieres of Rome and 24!!!


----------



## unicornpegasus (Jan 8, 2007)

cronimi said:


> Same thing happened to me this evening. D*Tivo stopped responding to the remote. Then the picture froze, then "Welcome. Powering Up..." Occasionally it will get to the blue screen, and a couple times it got to the locating satellites screen - up to 89% before the screen flickered and went back to "Welcome. Powering Up..." What's worse is that I've now noticed odd sounds after getting the welcome screen. Sounds like maybe one of my HDDs may be going. And all a few days before the premieres of Rome and 24!!!


Well, now I think we've expierience ALL of the fraking glitches possible. Our's froze on me earlier and just now it did the remote non-responsive bit (even though the orange light on the front was blinking when we hit the remote's buttons) and then froze up. We had to unplug it to reboot it. We lov_ED_ D*, now we kinda loathe them. Loathe them bad.  And they better hope to high heaven it doesn't screw us out of 24 and Rome. I will go postal.


----------



## tigerdriver (Jul 11, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> Mine seems to reboot after every service data download. It rebooted for the 4th time last night at 2:30 AM


How do you know the precise time when it rebooted?


----------



## tigerdriver (Jul 11, 2003)

drew2k said:


> On some DirecTV models, enter this code on the Now Playing List and it switches the list from 8 titles to 4, putting the Info about the currently highlighted show at the top of the screen.


Cool! This works on my HDVR2 and DRS6000, but not on my HR10-250  .

Same with you?


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

HDVR2 just rebooted again around 7:30 AM while watching it.


----------



## unicornpegasus (Jan 8, 2007)

The D* Tech just left. He said try unhooking the phone lines. If that doesn't work, we have to reformat the HD's and wipe them clean. The problem is probably too much stuff on the HD's and a wipe worked for one of his other customers. If that doesn't solve it, get the D* DVR's. End of options. Yay. (Note sarcasm.)


----------



## SCVDon (Jan 8, 2007)

I've found that if you do several phone log-in's including test phone plus phone DVR (whatever the exact term) service then you get a day or two before a DTivo starts to act up. Slowly goes back to crap. 

Works for my Phillips DSR704. 

When things go downhill again, you phone home several more times. Do as needed to get more freaking time without Tivo's equivalent to MS BSOD.

Don't know how long I can take this (for DTV to get their act together), but wife is happier than when she saw freeze up every time she wanted to play a recorded show.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Well two of my three tivo's rebooted last night. The HDVR2 and the DVR-40...anyway called DTV and the CSR claimed (and I believe him) that he had never heard of this problem. He looked in his system for close to 30min coming back on the line ever 2-3 to throw suggestions back at me as to why they may be rebooting. Anyway, no go... I do not think there are enough people complaining about it so they do not think it is a wide spread issue (or at least are letting on...). If you are rebooting you need to bite the bullet and call DTV (if you haven't already). Just keep asking for the DVR technician. It took me 6-tries on my third call (was cut off during the first two calls) to get one. You can't ask for a tivo specialist but they do have a DVR person (group). Let them know what is going on, I got the impression he was trying to relate the phone call into DTV with the reboot. Mine did not relate. I just hate to go through the process of zippering all three of my units just to stop them from rebooting on their own.  

good luck,
mark


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

My DTivo seems to reboot around 9:30-10:00 PM. I caught it "red-handed" a couple of times, and another time when a recorded show got split in two parts.


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> Will unplugging my phone line decrease or eliminate the reboots?


It sure seemed to stop mine from rebooting.

I unplugged my Phillips series 2 about two weeks ago and I have not had a reboot since.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

The DTiVo only calls once a week so I don't see how that could be the problem, at least in my case. I forced calls on both my units only to see them reboot several times since. Checking the info screen, I can see the units have not attempted to phone home other than when I forced them to last week. I'm sticking with the "/var filesystem filling up due to guide errors" theory. That would be less related to the unit calling-in once a week and more related to the service data download the unit does every morning (via satellite).


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm trying to move over as many local network SPs from my DTivos over to my S3 as I can. I have a DTS2 in my bedroom but since I can't use MRV between the 2 I'm also going to pick up a Lifetimed S2 on ebay for this purpose. when I have all 5 tuners going I think DTV will be gone soon if this isn't fixed.


----------



## denete (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine rebooted the same night (actually morning) 12/25 at 3:00 AM (EST). I was watching TV while wrapping some last minute gifts.

- David


----------



## 86285 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mine just rebooted at 12:38 central time on 1/12/07. I also am having the same issues with the to-do list problems (things I can see in the program guide are missing from the "Search" part of "Pick programs to record" and the to-do list says someone in my household cancelled the recording....when I asked my cat, he said he didn't  ).

Like you all, I am getting sick of D*'s handling of issues like this. I would report it, but reporting it means sitting on hold for what seems like an eternity and then trying to explain the problem to someone who will know nothing of the problem and just have me power-cycle my unit.

Thanks to you all though for posting here - like many of you, I thought I was having a HD problem. I backed-up my drive just in case, but there were no disk errors.

Also, a very belated thanks for everyone's help here. The last time I posted was when we had the issue with the power-level adjustment after an upgrade (the one I made the hardware workaround hack for before we finally got a fix from D*). If it weren't for this forum and all of you, I would have been more frustrated a long time ago.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Mashdoc said:


> It sure seemed to stop mine from rebooting.
> 
> I unplugged my Phillips series 2 about two weeks ago and I have not had a reboot since.


same here. knock on wood knock knock


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

My HR10-250 and HDVR2 were experiencing the reboots, but I cleared all data and re-entered my season passes, etc and now I put my TIVOs in standby whenever they are not in use and I have had no further problems. I also have a DirectTV HR20 (since early Sept) and luckily haven't had any problems with that either. We have six potential tuners for recording. I'm also plugged into large Monster line filters and surge protectors on all of my A/V devices. All of my DVRs are plugged into the phone line. Neither my wife nor I have missed any of my shows this year, but next year I'll add an Apple iTV to the mix, just in case. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, it has been posted that a log file growing too large may be the cause of this problem. It has also been posted that some people have eliminated the problem by unplugging the phone line. It has also been posted that D* only uses the phone line once per week and the reboots occur almost daily and so it seems hard to tie this problem to the phone line.

It could very well be though, that even though the modem is not in use when the device is rebooted, the modem could be the cause of the erroneous log entries in the log file, thus causing the log file to grow too big and thus causing the reboots.

Its a complete guess as I do not have a hacked TIVO to verify what I am saying. The modem may not even have any real problems, but it is still not outside of the realm of possiblity that errors are erroneously being reported on it when the phone line is plugged in.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I'm not one to jump to conspiracy theories, but everyone seems to be blaming D* for this problem. Yes, in my opinion D* shoulders some responsability to admit the problem and to try to work with whomever they have to to get it resolved as quickly as possible, but I firmly beleive that TIVO does all of the coding for them on the D*TIVO units and with the TIVO series 3 out, it is in TIVOs interest for the D*TIVO to look inferior to a TIVO Series 3. Therefore, is it possible that TIVO, in providing the latest 6.3 update(s) to the D* receivers has thrown a wrench into the update which would proposefully and erroneously fill up the log file and cause the D*TIVO units to reboot? (I'm not sure I can really buy this, but I thought I'd throw it out there. And if this were true, then D* would be a victim in this every bit as much as the D*TIVO consumers are victims in it. Also, you would have to admit that by creating the problem and then indirecting it to ultimately be the cause of a batch file growing to large would be ingenious in that it would look like an accident.)


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

1/11/07 was a real bad day for me with reboots. I had several from about 4pm to 11PM est
Anybody else have a bad day yesterday. It's started to cut into my recording time. Up to now it's been mostly at night and early morning,


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2002)

I do not think my DTiVo without a phone connection has rebooted but I am not sure. Is there a way to tell what the "uptime" is?

The one with a phone connection has rebooted a number of times. I disconnected the line last night.

They both have numerous local channel season passes.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Walt said:


> I do not think my DTiVo without a phone connection has rebooted but I am not sure. Is there a way to tell what the "uptime" is?


On an unhacked box I don't think so, unless it is in the System Info screen somewhere.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

aphvend said:


> Mine rebooted last night again at 11:00pm for the third time in a week. Called Dtv for the fourth time to complain. was told that it was tivos problem and not dtv's. then the tech told me that they do not carry any new tivos just refurbished ones. and that they aren't supporting tivo anymore and if I would like to replace my tivo with their dvr player. unbelievable!!!


I was watching mine when it also reboot last night at 10pm. Very coincidental. Like overs this box started rebooting at the end of December after years of faithful service.

The conspiracy theorist in me thinks that Directv wants us to change out our boxes to their POS.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Both of my Dtivo's in the living room have been rebooting fairly frequently. One of those though I'm pretty sure is also related to a bad hard drive. I'm working on pulling some stuff out, then I'm planning on replacing the drive this weekend. The other I have no reason to believe is a hard drive, but it is connected to the phone line. I think I'll try unplugging it and see if that makes any difference.

This behaviour definitely is increasing my temptation to try an hr20 out. Course, I'd need a new dish, and that's something of a nuissance since I've "moved".


----------



## aphvend (Jan 9, 2007)

mine rebooted last night at 10:50pm. I am getting sick and tired of this. wouldn't mind if would reboot in the middle of the night.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

gkloepfer said:


> Mine just rebooted at 12:38 central time on 1/12/07. I also am having the same issues with the to-do list problems (things I can see in the program guide are missing from the "Search" part of "Pick programs to record" and the to-do list says someone in my household cancelled the recording....when I asked my cat, he said he didn't  ).


Yea, hehe, I gotta keep my dogs away from the TiVo remote...bad dog, bad dog 



> Like you all, I am getting sick of D*'s handling of issues like this. I would report it, but reporting it means sitting on hold for what seems like an eternity and then trying to explain the problem to someone who will know nothing of the problem and just have me power-cycle my unit.


For all the problems we're having with D*, one thing is their support is still pretty good as far as hold times. I've called twice and wasn't on hold for more than a minute or so. DirecTV is still much better than cable in that department.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

BillyT2002 said:


> Also, I'm not one to jump to conspiracy theories, but everyone seems to be blaming D* for this problem. Yes, in my opinion D* shoulders some responsability to admit the problem and to try to work with whomever they have to to get it resolved as quickly as possible,


Personally, I think it's a case of "back burner". TiVo is more focused on the S3/CTiVo and D* is more focused on the R15/HR20. Something threw a spanner in the works and neither company is particularly dedicated to resolving the problem. If D* hadn't left TiVo by the wayside, I think we would not be suffering this problem for long if at all.


----------



## D C (Jul 29, 2003)

My Philips D-Tivo has been rebooting periodically for the past couple of weeks.

It just did a little while ago at ~8:40pm Eastern time. Right in the middle of watching a replay of last night's Gray's Anatomy that the unit failed to record for some reason.  

Seems like it's been failing to record stuff it should have been recording.

That doesn't bug me nearly as much as the damn rebooting in the middle of shows!


----------



## Hojimoto (Feb 24, 2005)

Might as well add me to the list. My Philips DSR704 has rebooted twice in the past few days, all after making a recent dial-in.


----------



## SmackDaddy (Jul 27, 2001)

BillyT2002 said:


> but I firmly beleive that TIVO does all of the coding for them on the D*TIVO units and with the TIVO series 3 out, it is in TIVOs interest for the D*TIVO to look inferior to a TIVO Series 3. Therefore, is it possible that TIVO, in providing the latest 6.3 update(s) to the D* receivers has thrown a wrench into the update which would proposefully and erroneously fill up the log file and cause the D*TIVO units to reboot? (I'm not sure I can really buy this, but I thought I'd throw it out there. And if this were true, then D* would be a victim in this every bit as much as the D*TIVO consumers are victims in it. Also, you would have to admit that by creating the problem and then indirecting it to ultimately be the cause of a batch file growing to large would be ingenious in that it would look like an accident.)


You are on to something, except the fact that TiVo would NEVER jeopardize their biggest revenue stream. They know that the vast majority of D* customers would switch to a D* DVR and not a S3.

If all D* customers dropped their DTiVo's tomorrow, TiVo shuts down or is acquired by July.


----------



## sher (Feb 24, 2002)

I was watching the Fox News Stock show this morning (while surfing this site) and one of predictions for the year, was that Cisco would buy Tivo. Cisco already bought Scientific Atlanta. This was about 10-15 min ago.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

This thread has meandered a bit..
anyway, Judging from the fate of ReplayTV, I believe TiVo's only real hope of survival is not in the SA market alone, but in the partnering with content providers.

Supporting CableCard in the S3 is a great step in the right direction, it's kind of a cross between a dedicated unit (like for DTV) and a SA unit.
Going with Comcast is a good choice for TiVo and Comcast. DTV should be taking note: Let those that know how to do DVRs do your DVR.

The problem is the S3 is it's not commodity priced. It needs to be in the $100 to $200 range to gain wide acceptance (which is also critical for survival).

Acquisition by Cisco doesn't do anything for TiVo except maybe make all the king-pins rich. But it doesn't do anything for the product (Cisco doesn't know how to make a DVR) unless Cisco can better market the product (e.g. gain partnerships). 

What I need is a TiVo that I can afford to buy 2 or 3 and will work (tightly coupled) with my content provider (DTV now, but could be Verizon FIOS in the future).


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Mashdoc said:


> It sure seemed to stop mine from rebooting.
> 
> I unplugged my Phillips series 2 about two weeks ago and I have not had a reboot since.


After you posted this, I unplugged both of my TiVos. My bedroom TiVo rebooted during Law and Order last night. Nothing in my To Do List appears to be amiss.

What to do now?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I had a restart last night while watching a Tivo'd program... but a message in another thread says that the problem of log files growing seems to be, for now, fixed (possibly by another change in the data stream)

Keep watching to see if restarts happen again


----------



## dhomas (Jan 13, 2007)

Woke this morning to frozen Sony T-60. After cycling the power (ouch) all's well for maybe 3 mins, then live TV stutters, then menus draw slowly, then after 15 mins box is essentially frozen leaving a single (good) frame on the screen.

I tried cycling the power several times. I called DirecTV. They had me do the same. They had me do full reset (trashing ALL stored shows) - it's been 3 hours now reformatting. I'm highly suspicious this will fix nothing. During one of the 3 minute windows after a reboot I looked at the system info - they loaded new software at 2.38 last night. My assumption is they've delivered buggy code.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Well here's thinking good thoughts.... Both of my series 2 units called in last night and downloaded the new guide/service data at 2:35a and no reboots on either unit. Would be nice for DTV to fix everything permanently and would also be nice for them to push out a new software update......(hint, hint....)  With several million series 2 units out there it would be nice for them to keep updating the software.

mark


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

I had a couple reboots today....So what is fixed ??


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

roehrle said:


> I had a couple reboots today....So what is fixed ??


The guide data from DirecTV is no longer generating 20 error messages per second. If your Tivo is hacked, launch TivoWebPlus, click 'logs' and clear the tvlog - this should stop the rebooting.


----------



## Pes89 (Mar 13, 2003)

12:20am CST and my tivo rebooted while watching the 2nd music act of SNL. Jumped on here to get the what what. This is the 2nd time I've had a reboot while watching. Have had some recording issues 1st week of Jan.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Since they just "fixed" it on Friday, perhaps this is the first reboot since then, and now the data has been properly indexed, and all will be well?

Just checked both of mine, and they indexed sometime yesterday, so I'm thinking good thoughts.


phox


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

How's this for timing. 1:20 left in Chicago/Seattle game and I get a reboot


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Even a reboot could not help Seattle with that game in the end.


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

It might have tied the game


----------



## chantaltivo (Jun 29, 2006)

Walt said:


> I do not think my DTiVo without a phone connection has rebooted but I am not sure. Is there a way to tell what the "uptime" is?
> 
> The one with a phone connection has rebooted a number of times. I disconnected the line last night.
> 
> They both have numerous local channel season passes.


the only way to know if it reboot is by the loss of 30 second skip or other sps codes or a show recorded in to parts


----------

